# Fall Wrap Up Rally 2007



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Okay guys, after the Spring Roll Out Rally that we had last month, there have been a few people that have expressed interest in a fall rally. How about a Fall Wrap Up Rally? I am leaning toward somewhere in Northern Illinois / Southern Wisconsin, say maybe the 3rd or 4th weekend of October? What do you guys think?

Chris


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

count the ghawaly's in, just let us know where to make the reservation or send the check. We cannot do the weekend of the 10/7 as i am running the chicago marathon but any other time would be great. let us know. btw I just pulled a couple of trades at work and we will be going somewhere in northern illinois or wis on the weekends of 7/21, and 7/28 anyone interested? or any suggestions. We may do rock cut state park


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

hey chris, with the new outback owners out there i would have thought more people would be interested maybe it will be just us, i also figured i would keep the thread alive. Any ideas on a place yet?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Mike, It looks like I am going to scrap the idea for a fall rally. Maybe a Roll Out Rally 2008 will be in order though.


----------

